# Les Pooch Matt Zapper - now £45



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I was going to get one when they were available at around £30 but now they are priced at around £45 (for the single one).

Can anyone who has one tell me if it really is worth that much money?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I thought £30 was enough that's ridiculous, I can't remember if you'd bought something similar while you waited for them to be back in stock but I'd be inclined to try something like this ...

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1103/master-groom-flexible-slicker-brush


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, Karen. I have not bought anything - I have been using the pinhead slicker I bought when Gisgo was a puppy and a nice wide toothed comb and mostly we are doing fine. But if he gets a few matts then it does take so long to get them out with snipping and brushing etc, that I just wonder if this "wonder brush" would save us a lot of time and so it would be worth the money! I might give one of those master groomer ones a try. Do you think soft or hard bristles would be best?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder what they class the Les Pooch as being ??? Where's Colin when you need him??? It doesn't describe the bristles on the Mat Zapper but the purple one is firm, the green one is soft....I know Colin has more than one so he maybe able to explain which type of bristle he thinks its got. Have all the Les Pooch gone up so much ??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I must admit I have spent that (Redcape, only place I could actually get one from), I figured if I was going to groom professionally it would be worth the outlay, the lady I am training with has a couple of the other colours but not the matt zapper, from what I can tell the difference is the flexibility of the brushes. She also says she doesn't think the other brands work as well but is hard to say why. I have found it really good, but if you are keeping the coat shorter it may not be necessary. You do use them slightly differently to other brushes, pretty fast and firm and use a more circular movement (imagine your hand is on a wheel going towards the dog and it grabs at the coat on the way round), to be honest I don't think I would be able to use one without the dog being on a table. Dudley would definitely be attacking it otherwise. The other brush I have found quite good is a slicker called 'tuffer than tangles', the pins are longer than most slickers, I got the soft pins on that but wonder if the firm may have been better. I would say the pins on the matt zapper are firm.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow that is a price hike.
Not sure I could 'try' one out at that price.
Colin - where are you, we need your advice.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh pricey .. Colin will know if it worth getting one. I dont use one have a Green Les Pooch, but adore my Karlie comb for all my dogs. I never have a matt problem, ok showimg off now, but quite proud of it with my pack and the different coat types


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here I am....yes I have the green and the red....the only difference being the green has a slightly more flexible head , but in my opinion it really doesn't make that much difference. I paid £28.00 each for mine and whilst they are really well made brushes don't expect them to be a miracle brush.....knowing what I know I certainly would not pay £40.00 for one. Hope this helps x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Colin what do you think of the ones on the groomers site ??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Susan can you hold of until the mega meet and ten try one....I can bring mine x


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Susan can you hold of until the mega meet and ten try one....I can bring mine x


That is a kind offer - but we are not coming to the mega meet having had a trip to legoland booked for ages! I am going to wait anyway as I am managing with his little slicker - I brushed him earlier & he had no matts although it did take 40 mins to do him all over.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you seen these ... flexible slicker brush, better price 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/07/28/master-grooming-tools-flexible-double-slicker-dog-brush/

I think keeping a matt free coat is about regular combing and brushing, plus ensuring you brish down close to the skin as that is where the naughty matts are lol


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

If its any help they do rave about them on Cockapoo GB forum, the favoured colours tend to be green and gold. The gold one has straight pins on one side for silky ears and bent pins on the other.

I am going to wait and see how my pups coat develops before investing.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would imagine for a lot of the coats they would not be necessary, it all depends on the type of coat your dog ends up with, I know I wouldn't want to be without mine now. With the other brushes that look like Les pooches my groomer/trainer did say she had tried a couple and they just didn't work as well, but there are so many more on the market now, I bet one or two are as good. The Les pooches brushes were almost impossible to get hold of recently - I don't know why but I guess that is the reason the companies that have them can charge so much. I even tried to contact Les Pooches directly with no joy.
If you are keeping on top of the matts with whatever you are using then I wouldn't worry about getting one.


----------

